# Animal Crossing Movie



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2006)

Official Site

With the extremely slow release of news of the Animal Crossing Movie not much can be said of the plot. A trailer was recently released and showed a few animals and fire works so the information available is very limited in information, that and its also only in Japaneese.

Sites such as Cubed3 have been trying to spread the word of this movie.

Through my own investigation I think that the story is based on a girl liking a boy and learning about how to make it on her own and what life means.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

The story on the official site is this. (The translator said this is the translation not me.)

*STORY:*

Animal Village, where people and animals can get along with each other. One day, a girl moved out from her house, and moved to this village. There she took up a part-time job.

Soon enough, she has made a new group of friends. Later on she found a bottle with a message inside.

Then, on the night of the Snow Festival, she awoke, and opened the message...

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
*Characters:*
Ai (あい): The protagonist of this story

Kapn' (カッペイ): The informative chaefuer

Tortimer (コトブキ): The village mayor

Nook (ためきち): The village shopkeeper

Elenaor (サリー): A gentle spirited girl

Rosie (ブーケ): A carefree airheaded girl

Alfonse (アルベルト): A likeable sports trainer

Ru (さるお): A little rascal

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

The trailer can be found here.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Also These Wallpapers were released

1280x960
1024x768
800x600


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 5, 2006)

AWESOME!


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 8, 2006)

X_X Kill me NOW.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Aug 8, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> X_X Kill me NOW.


 I'll be getting killed with you.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 10, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 me too!


----------



## Monkey09 (Aug 10, 2006)

The people who are making that should be ashanmed...


----------



## Micah (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow it sounds better than I thought.


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 10, 2006)

I know about this, and im not intreseted 1-2 hours of shaking trees. XD


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 11, 2006)

Sucks for you guys.  I am actualy looking forward too an American one.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Moved to AC Discussion*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 11, 2006)

Storm I got bul to move it there because no one uses this board and it was unnoticed.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 11, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Storm I got bul to move it there because no one uses this board and it was unnoticed.


 The fact that little people use this board is why this thread is good here, it will be used more now.  And if anything your thread will be noticed more here because there are not a bunch of other threads being posted.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 11, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is what I thought. Yet it didn't work out. No one noticed it still.


----------



## Phantom Guardian Ash (Aug 11, 2006)

I think its not
going to make alot of
money.


----------

